# Contemplating first hgh cycle



## Grego (Jan 5, 2019)

60 years old have been on trt for 20 years.
i am strongly considering HGH and test cycle
my dr. prescrided and medical insurance moderated dosage is 250 mg eow.
from past experience i can tolerate 250 mg per week of test with no need for AE.
i will probably go that route for 12 weeks

now my question
HGH, i would like to run a 6-8 month cycle.
My goal is for hair skin and to lean out a bit more.

questions
effectiveness? 
Dose?
duration of cycle?
how hard will it be to find a reliable source?

all comments/ suggestions welcome
I have thick skin and I'm here to learn


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2019)

First things first: how’s your blood work with that trt protocol?

Do you inject yourself? I’d try 125/wk instead of pinning eo week. 

Nobody here would consider 250/wk a cycle. Lots of guys, including me, are on that for trt and it’s actually the dose we need. 

You may may consider running 500mg for 16 weeks. You would be amazed at the results. 

You dont “cycle” hgh. You stay on it as long as you can afford. 

Dose depends of what type HGH you are using. You need very little if it is Rx and more if it’s generic.

I hear hgh is good for thick skin.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 6, 2019)

If your doctor could set you up and you are rich af 

why in the hell not


----------



## Grego (Jan 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> First things first: how’s your blood work with that trt protocol?
> 
> Do you inject yourself? I’d try 125/wk instead of pinning eo week.
> 
> ...


my primary care physician will not prescribe any more than 250 eow. 
As for the HGH, I will find that myself.
i am not interested in the gains I would get from 500 mg of test per week. I’m 60 years old


----------



## Spongy (Jan 6, 2019)

Grego said:


> my primary care physician will not prescribe any more than 250 eow.
> As for the HGH, I will find that myself.
> i am not interested in the gains I would get from 500 mg of test per week. I’m 60 years old



What are you interested in?  What's your goal?

edit:  nevermind, I reread your original post


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2019)

Grego said:


> my primary care physician will not prescribe any more than 250 eow.
> As for the HGH, I will find that myself.
> i am not interested in the gains I would get from 500 mg of test per week. I’m 60 years old



I did not recommend you change your overall trt dose. But the frequency of administration. 

125mg/week is still a net 250mg eo week dose and it would probably provide a better effect. 

Point taken about not being interested in bulking up.


----------



## Grego (Jan 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> I did not recommend you change your overall trt dose. But the frequency of administration.
> 
> 125mg/week is still a net 250mg eo week dose and it would probably provide a better effect.
> 
> Point taken about not being interested in bulking up.


got it thanks


----------



## Heyu (Jan 6, 2019)

Is hgh always so expensive ? I'm 68yr old healthy and would like to try hgh,  but the cost is SO high


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 6, 2019)

For pharma GH, and for anti-aging / hair / skin / sleep benefits, 2-3 IU per day.

If yer buying generics, it's highly variable and a good chance ye got scammed but if they're good then double yer pharma dose for the same effect.


----------



## Heyu (Jan 6, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> For pharma GH, and for anti-aging / hair / skin / sleep benefits, 2-3 IU per day.
> 
> If yer buying generics, it's highly variable and a good chance ye got scammed but if they're good then double yer pharma dose for the same effect.



Ty for the help


----------



## Trump (Jan 6, 2019)

I ran generics for a year and couldn’t go over 4iu without side effects being unbearable. I guess some generics are better than others



NbleSavage said:


> For pharma GH, and for anti-aging / hair / skin / sleep benefits, 2-3 IU per day.
> 
> If yer buying generics, it's highly variable and a good chance ye got scammed but if they're good then double yer pharma dose for the same effect.


----------



## Grego (Jan 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> First things first: how’s your blood work with that trt protocol?




​


Jin said:


> Do you inject yourself? I’d try 125/wk instead of pinning eo week.



​


Jin said:


> Nobody here would consider 250/wk a cycle. Lots of guys, including me, are on that for trt and it’s actually the dose we need.
> 
> You may may consider running 500mg for 16 weeks. You would be amazed at the results.



​


Jin said:


> You dont “cycle” hgh. You stay on it as long as you can afford.
> 
> Dose depends of what type HGH you are using. You need very little if it is Rx and more if it’s generic.
> 
> I hear hgh is good for thick skin.



if the blood draw is on day 14 250- 300

​I do inject myself and splitting the dose weekly would do away with the see saw. I've considered that but my scrip for pins is on eow.

250/wk would double my current dose. I would love to do 500/wk but I think people would catch on. that would be a proper cycle and require the ancillaries.

 Anyway suffice it to say I have a lean athletic body I aim to enhance that not change my physique.


​I can afford doing HGH for the rest of my life, don't know that I'm into the commitment. i'm wanting to try 6-8 months to see what that is like.
thick skin


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2019)

Grego said:


> if the blood draw is on day 14 250- 300
> 
> ​I do inject myself and splitting the dose weekly would do away with the see saw. I've considered that but my scrip for pins is on eow.
> 
> ...



250-300 is no good. 

Order some pins. They are dirt cheap. Start doing once weekly injections of 125.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 7, 2019)

what GH are you thinking about..??  

US or china..??  Do you have a hook up you trust with 2500 bux...??  

For your TRT, id go 100/125mg a wk


----------



## juuced (Jan 7, 2019)

it takes a long time before you start to see any positive results from HGH.  Based on my experience I started seeing results after 5 months or so.  So you need to stay on it for as long as you can or forever.
I loved it but I ran low on money.  hopefully I can save up and get back on soon.  for me USA pharm grade or nothing.


----------



## Grego (Jan 7, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> what GH are you thinking about..??
> 
> US or china..??  Do you have a hook up you trust with 2500 bux...??
> 
> For your TRT, id go 100/125mg a wk


If I or when I start HGH I will probably go with China still looking...
as soon as I get pins I will start my injections weekly


----------



## Grego (Jan 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> 250-300 is no good.
> 
> Order some pins. They are dirt cheap. Start doing once weekly injections of 125.


I will get off my ass and get them coming


----------



## Grego (Jan 7, 2019)

juuced said:


> it takes a long time before you start to see any positive results from HGH.  Based on my experience I started seeing results after 5 months or so.  So you need to stay on it for as long as you can or forever.
> I loved it but I ran low on money.  hopefully I can save up and get back on soon.  for me USA pharm grade or nothing.


thanks for the input depends on what I can track down


----------



## Colin lin (Mar 25, 2019)

Usually the metric is IU


----------



## TVale (Mar 25, 2019)

All gh is different but I would suggest finding a solid trusted source and (for your goals) hit about 3 iu a day and ride it out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2019)

DoctorJason said:


> Hello my friend,my name is Jason,I am come from ThetaBiotechnology.CO.,LTD China.
> We are professional HGH IGF-1 and Steroids provider.
> Our products are of very good quality and the lowest price in the whole network.
> Do you want to know about us? We can provide you with free sample.


I like the big black man u have behind that asian man...What are u trying to say with that?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 30, 2019)

DoctorJason said:


> Hello my friend,my name is Jason,I am come from ThetaBiotechnology.CO.,LTD China.
> We are professional HGH IGF-1 and Steroids provider.
> Our products are of very good quality and the lowest price in the whole network.
> Do you want to know about us? We can provide you with free sample.


Yes I’ll take one years worth of GH as a free sample.


----------



## DoctorJason (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah, your eyes are good.


----------



## DoctorJason (Sep 30, 2019)

Maybe you can talk to me deeply.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 30, 2019)

DoctorJason said:


> Yeah, your eyes are good.


I think he likes you Bundy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2019)

DoctorJason said:


> Maybe you can talk to me deeply.


I can only anally rape u ...deeply


----------

